# Review: Ironcross archery



## archeryadvice (May 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## DEADLY ARROW (Jun 15, 2015)

*Total waste of money*

Dont waste your money. These silencers fell apart after about 5 arrows. I tried to contact Iron cross archery by phone and by email, but no answer no call back and no email response either. :sad:

I have had time to try out Ironcross Archery's Dead Air String Silencers! I have used them and they do stand up to what they advertise. They are strong and durable yet semi-light weight and work! I got them installed, served them in and made sure they were exactly where i wanted them to. I put one end in my target and felt the world quiet down! I felt my bow silence and yet i didnt see a major speed drop! From 20 yards, I barley had to move my pins and only one click on my sight to adjust! 

At a price point of 10$, even "economy" archers can afford them! They are not a cheap product and do everything that it says. They come with 2 sets and 6ft of BCY string material to serve in the silencers. Yes, you do have to serve them in but they dont move and hold on to the string. I shoot with them and I can not explain how much they do work! 

Pros:
Light weight
not much speed lost
low price!
awesome shape
high quality
MADE IN THE US

And sadly there are cons. Now im not sure if this is my fault but when I shot my bow after it had been in a hot basement for a week, one of the silences broke off the main part. One of the "arms". Now here come the cons...

Cons:
Not in camo color (yet)
Heat problem? Not sure
NOTHING ELSE!

I really do love the product and I can not believe how much this works! 
Thank you for reading!

Check out Ironcross Archery!
www.ironcrossarchery.com[/QUOTE]


----------

